# Anyone have a thread or link to making your own receiver fan from PC fans?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Instead of buying one I'd just like to make one on the cheap but I need directions: Like complete idiot directions. Anyone have any suggestions?

It's for an Onkyo 705.

Would one PC fan suffice or should I link some?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you think you need cooling, than a PC fan is the way to go, but converting AC to DC might be more time/money than it's worth.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

That's where it gets confusing for me. I've read where some have said it's easy and cheap and where others have said it's not worth it. So I need a definitive answer on the details so I can make up my own mind.

Edit: Just remembered that I have an AC to DC converter. I think. You plug it into the wall and it has a cigarette lighter thing on the front. That'd do it, right>


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You could get the cheapest, lowest powered PC power supply you can get which would do the AC/DC conversion.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

And what does that plug into?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A little googling for "Rack Fan" shows a lot of options in the $50-100 range for a complete setup. Might be able to find the power supply used in those for less.

Are you having shutdown issues related to heat? Can you post pictures of your setup?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> And what does that plug into?


Well, to the 110v ac in the wall converting it to 5-12v dc for the fan.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> Just remembered that I have an AC to DC converter. I think. You plug it into the wall and it has a cigarette lighter thing on the front. That'd do it, right?


Just clip the wires to remove the cigarette plug and connect to the fan (red and black wires). If it does not provide enough juice you might have to get a different AC/DC converter with specs closer to the power requirements for the fan or a regulated power supply. The Vantec "Stealth" computer fans are really quiet.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wouldn't it be easier to add a cigarette type male end to the fan wires and then just insert that into the female receptacle on the inverter (converter?) which would then be plugged into the wall?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Are you having shutdown issues related to heat? Can you post pictures of your setup?


No shut down issues at all. And the cabinet I made has tons of open air. I was just thinking of ways to suck the hot air out.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to add a cigarette type male end to the fan wires and then just insert that into the female receptacle on the inverter (converter?) which would then be plugged into the wall?


Either way would work.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is an AC/DC converter designed to run PC fans.

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556029977.html

Paired with one or several Vantec "Stealth" computer fans it should suck all the hot air out of your cabinet you would ever desire.

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16811999602

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999614


----------



## klinger886 (Mar 2, 2010)

In regards to sucking out hot air just remember to create a situation where cold air can flow in at an equal rate (ie. dont cover your only opening 3/4 of the way with exhaust fans). i'm sure the risk of this is much lower than configuring pc fans in your case. 

super new to these forums and i'm sure there is already much better knowledge out there. if you have a stack of equipment i'd suggest air blowing in the bottom and out the top. but i wonder how the actual av pros here do. 

i've enjoyed going very lego on all my computers for 20 or so years but i'm just a shiny blind newborn pup when it comes to HT.


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

AllElectronics always has plenty of fans DC and AC
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/220/Fans/3.html

Syd


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

I have built many amp's and other devices that required cooling. Look for a SPRITE model su2a5. It is a AC Fan for 115v .15a 50/60hz. Very quite and moves around 500cfm. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just ordered this from coolerguys.com

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556088417.html

No power adapter needed!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What are you going to plug into that has a USB port?


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I have an Onkyo 5007 and the space it fits into has only 5/8" above it. What I did was buy a laptop pad cooler with 3 fans, removed the fans from the housing and they push air in. I bought another one with 2 fans and a front exhaust that pulls air out and exhausts it to the front of the Onkyo. I bought a 4 port usb hub and plugged it into the back of my att cable box. Works good and cannot hear it even with everything off. I found everything on ebay and spent maybe $30.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

The 705 has four USB ports in back. I have a PJ and a PS3 hooked in so I have room.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> The 705 has four USB ports in back. I have a PJ and a PS3 hooked in so I have room.


No, those are HDMI ports, not USB. Two totally different beasts.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

! I totally spaced it when I saw the back of the receiver! I'll call coolerguys and get a different fan. Thank you!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Most 115V AC fans are going to be pretty noisy. There is a somewhat cheaper DC power supply than I listed before that will run the quiet 120mm case fans. http://www.coolerguys.com/840556087977.html http://www.coolerguys.com/840556088875.html You'ld be out about $20.


----------

